# health insurance



## all vinyl (Apr 2, 2004)

I just received my new health insurance bill and its up another one hundred bucks now its almost 1150.00 for Etna for to people and i brought up the deductibles none smoker its just getting crzzzzzy.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

all vinyl said:


> I just received my new health insurance bill and its up another one hundred bucks now its almost 1150.00 for Etna for to people and i brought up the deductibles none smoker its just getting crzzzzzy.


Maybe I am wrong but wont that keep going up until your deductible is paid?

I just signed up for Aetna......131 bucks a month


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm a diabetic and they want $490 a month just for me.


----------



## all vinyl (Apr 2, 2004)

[email protected]&R
I have group insurance and my wife has border line diabetic (she takes a pill ) i have hi blood pressure but the prices in NJ are nuts. I was checking in Virginia and their like half . 
THE price on insurance doesn't go up until you meet your meet your deductible but if you raise your deductible you can save money on the premium


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 9, 2005)

I believe everybody is getting hit with high increases. I am over 65 and belong to Keystone 65 in Philadelphia, Pa. The rates for medical and the prescription plan combined have gone up 52.8% for the standard plan in 2007. But I am fortunate; I also signed up for Veterans benefits before the cutoff date for non service connected illness. So after one more year with Keystone, I'll be dropping Keystone's medical plan and just purcase a Rx plan in case the Veterans Hospital does not carry the brand name I need.
I already sent an email to our Senator and its probally one of thousands complaining of uncontroled medical premiums. I don't know about the other members of this board, but just to show how screwed up the premiums and drug coverage is, I am paying $69.00 more a year to stay in a Rx plan, then I would if I were not in it. And Keystone 65 calls that a plan??????????. In a few more years, none of us will be able to afford decent health coverage.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

My wife and I are young and healthy (27 and 28). We have $1,000 ded. with Heath Partners and we pay $250 a month.

At least it's a write off.


----------



## all vinyl (Apr 2, 2004)

*E Insurance*

i went on to e insurance and was Abel to go with the same company at a lower rate with just moving some things around. i will be saving about $240.00 per month :clap: the rep told their like 700 different options its amazing when you have the time what you can do . Good luck and happy shopping . I do not sell Insurance


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Moved this from the Vehicles topic to Health and Safety so more people would see it.

Thanks..


----------



## all vinyl (Apr 2, 2004)

THANK YOU :notworthy


----------



## MKamis (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a Blue Cross policy in Illinois (typically expensive) covering me, my wife, and our 2 kids (2 1/2 yrs. and 6 mos.) with $1,000 deductible and maternity coverage for my wife in case we want another baby. Our premium is $490/mo.

My wife went through an insurance rep to get this rate and policy, and it was well worth it. He actually made it easy for us since he's working for us, not a particular insurer. If we have any problems or questions, we can deal with him directly and not the insurance company.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

MKamis said:


> I have a Blue Cross policy in Illinois (typically expensive) covering me, my wife, and our 2 kids (2 1/2 yrs. and 6 mos.) with $1,000 deductible and maternity coverage for my wife in case we want another baby. Our premium is $490/mo.
> 
> My wife went through an insurance rep to get this rate and policy, and it was well worth it. He actually made it easy for us since he's working for us, not a particular insurer. If we have any problems or questions, we can deal with him directly and not the insurance company.


Thats a great price for ilbcbs family with maternity. The rates also are higher depending where you live. In chicago suburbs highest. South where i live down in Kankakee county its cheaper. I have ilbcbs but i get through my employer.


----------



## INSURE-U-RT (Dec 11, 2006)

Not only are individual health plan rates dramatically increasing ... but the rich benefits the plans used to have are being trimmed down, and the qualifications for preferred rating tiers is getting very hard to qualify for.

Its a tough time for Health Insurance consumers - I too am one, and get no breaks on it either - except for the ability and knowledge to shop and buy wisely.

If anyone has questions or concerns about Health insurance - maybe I can answer them ... Here to help, not sell.

All the best,

Steve
Insurance Guy


----------



## Rich Turley (Apr 9, 2005)

My wife has been out of work for quite a while due to a surgery and I just found out that she may be losing our health insurance. I need to shop around a appreciate everyone's input to this thread. Steve, I may be getting in contact with you soon,

Rich


----------



## INSURE-U-RT (Dec 11, 2006)

Rich,

get in touch with her employers Human Resources Dept - pronto.

Find out what Options you may have under Cobra - if you havent already exhausted the time limits under those federal provisions of the employers health plan.

Best advice I can give at the moment is to start on this process NOW. while there are potentially options. Getting backed into a corner will stink.

feel free to pm me with any specifics you might want to know.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

mods
keep insure u rt
around ive picked up a few tricks from him

ray

thanks u rt


----------

